# I"m getting all the credit cards that I can.



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

When I see the end near, I am using them to buy all the 1/10th oz gold coins that I can, with little or no premium for the smaller coins, from The Coin Shop, in Farmington, NM, next day delivery. the shtf goodies I already have, and they take too long to get from here and there to make last minute purchases feasible. I have over 200k worth of credit, so I have a "medical fund" or any other emergency fund, and others can use it with my power of attorney, to say, bond me out after I shoot somebody. So it costs me $1500 a year to maintain the credit cards, so what? That is very cheap insurance against a disaster. If 200k cash won't get you healed up, whatever medical problem you have is going to kill you in short order anyway, so this is my medical insurance, too.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Different approach. I've kept my debt low and prefer to use cash. Either way, precious metals are a good hedge.


----------

